# Otis killed a Swan!!!



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my- I just don't know about this boy!!! 
My sister brought this over for Otis to chew on, and at first he didn't know what to do- but then...he ate it and I had to take if off of him because he was trying to eat stuffing...
Nice to meet you Miss Swan....








A "kiss" on the nose.....








Is she dead yet??








Nope...not yet....get her where it hurts....









*more*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay...she's a gonner now...








Then he just layed on her.....Goofball....

























The end


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha, Otis is too cute. That last picture, he almost looks like a person with his expression, lmao. No pics of the dismemberment of the swan?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

*Kotone*-This is when the stuffing first started coming out---he ate her wing-









Miss Swan will be in the stuftie ER sometime today for a few stitches.....I'm gonna try to keep her alive for him as long as I can


----------



## gingersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Great sequence of photos! I love when he sits on the stuffie, as if he might suffocate it. 

I must say, though, when I read the thread title, I took it seriously... and I was very impressed. Live swans can be truly vicious creatures!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Look -- Otis with wings! I knew he was an angel dog! However, i won't tell my furboy's Otis has pink wings (hee hee)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Otis Otis Otis. Gotta love that boy. He seems pretty much in love with his new swan.


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor Swan! Otis is so big and adorable, I love it! Great pics too.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Awww, how dare you trick me!!! I thought that big boy had crossed that threshold for the reals...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

gingersmom said:


> Great sequence of photos! I love when he sits on the stuffie, as if he might suffocate it.
> 
> I must say, though, when I read the thread title, I took it seriously... and I was very impressed. Live swans can be truly vicious creatures!


haha ~~I thought that would be a catchy title~~


LuvmyRotti said:


> Look -- Otis with wings! I knew he was an angel dog! However, i won't tell my furboy's Otis has pink wings (hee hee)


haha- no Don't tell anyone-he'd be SOOO embarassed



Inga said:


> Otis Otis Otis. Gotta love that boy. He seems pretty much in love with his new swan.


I thought at one point he was going to start humping it he liked it so much haha


harrise said:


> Awww, how dare you trick me!!! I thought that big boy had crossed that threshold for the reals...


 GOTCHA!!!!
He couldn't hurt a flea-let alone a swan!! haha


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Poor swan... We have stopped giving Lennox "the toy murderer" any stuffed animals/toys. He just rips it right up and tears it into pieces in few minutes. (Sometimes seconds) I guess Otis would do the same.

By the way, my wife thinks Otis is so cute.

-naoki


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> GOTCHA!!!!
> He couldn't hurt a flea-let alone a swan!! haha


Heh, that reminds me of Sioux trying to get the other dogs and cats away from *his* spider. There's one of those 1/2 inch wide green mandible havin' jumping spiders around the couch and front door. I never see him bare teeth unless some wayward animal goes near that spot. He may even have named it. I don't know why he likes that spider so much. He eats ants and many other bugs...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

harrise said:


> Heh, that reminds me of Sioux trying to get the other dogs and cats away from *his* spider. There's one of those 1/2 inch wide green mandible havin' jumping spiders around the couch and front door. I never see him bare teeth unless some wayward animal goes near that spot. He may even have named it. I don't know why he likes that spider so much. He eats ants and many other bugs...


HAHA that is too funny-I wish I knew a lot of what Otis is thinking...it would be great if they could talk sometimes, wouldn't it?? haha


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't help it,

everytime I see pictures of Otis I just smile. He is so happy(seriously, look at his smile!) love the pictures, he is gorgeous as usual. He has ended up with so many wrinkles, I love it! 

By the way, I took Buddha in for his 18 week weigh in yesterday, 50 pounds already...just 10 more to go and he is the size of the Collies. I forgot how fast these 'Giants' grow.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Otis you silly boy!! They should have some sort of Disney movie - Sugar Daddy and the Swan...


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

bla!! <33 otis. he is huge! what does he way? probably more than me!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> I can't help it,
> 
> everytime I see pictures of Otis I just smile. He is so happy(seriously, look at his smile!) love the pictures, he is gorgeous as usual. He has ended up with so many wrinkles, I love it!
> 
> By the way, I took Buddha in for his 18 week weigh in yesterday, 50 pounds already...just 10 more to go and he is the size of the Collies. I forgot how fast these 'Giants' grow.


That one pic REALLY shows his wrinkles lol
50 Pounds already?? wow he's gonna ba a big boy---time for a pic update again??? haha


MyCharlie said:


> Otis you silly boy!! They should have some sort of Disney movie - Sugar Daddy and the Swan...


haha- That would make for a funny movie! lol


Dylan_Casber said:


> bla!! <33 otis. he is huge! what does he way? probably more than me!


haha-probably more than you, yeah- he weighs about 150 BIG Baby


----------



## HolyMoly (Jul 3, 2008)

Haha! That is too funny! Otis is very handsome btw!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

He could not be any cuter...!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I can never have enough pictures of this big boy.  Otis is probably thinking "it's a love/hate relationship". Miss Swan will learn to live or she'll just have to get out.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

You scared me-I though you were serious-haha. Those pics are cool. Like how he goes right for the swans rump. He know how to pick the meaty parts-haha.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Such funny pictures Sugar. You fooled me to at first. I thought he had caught a real swan. Payton has a giantic dog that he loves to chew on but he hasn't destuffed it yet. Give Otis a hug from his Auntie Kristen


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

bwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Thats the funniest thing I have ever seen~! That face!

That poor Swan! hahaha


----------

